
World record of concision for an academic paper's abstract? (1991) [pdf] - furcyd
https://www.aaai.org/Papers/AAAI/1991/AAAI91-070.pdf
======
brudgers
Please don't editorialize titles, the article itself is interesting without
it.

------
vikramkr
It's a self defeating record. The point of the abstract is not to be the
conclusion. It's meant to be a summary of the work. If the conclusion section
was "no" I'd be more charitable to it, but a conclusion is not a summary so it
doesnt really do its job as an abstract

~~~
smitty1e
The point of the abstract here was to ATFQ in the title.

